# Der Pinguin darf in The Batman nicht rauchen: Markenzeichen verboten!



## SimonHoffmann (25. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Pinguin darf in The Batman nicht rauchen: Markenzeichen verboten!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Der Pinguin darf in The Batman nicht rauchen: Markenzeichen verboten!*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## sealofdarkness (25. Februar 2022)

Ich hasse den jetzigen Zeitgeist. Bin selber kein Freund vom Rauchen, aber meine Güte. Wenn es in Film und Fernsehen zu einem (etablierten) fiktionalen Charakter passt, dann sollen Schauspieler das doch gefälligst auch darstellen dürfen! 

Konsequenterweise sollen die großen Filmemacher doch auch mal auf jegliche Arten der Gewaltdarstellung verzichten, dann werden Titel wie Batman, Star Wars und co. Soap Operas der Marke Unter Uns oder Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten.

Heutzutage muss ja schließlich alles tabuisiert und weichgespült werden, damit niemand auch nur annähernd "unangenehme" Erfahrungen machen muss. Trigger Alert hier, Trigger Alert da... Einfach nur uff.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. Februar 2022)

Was für ein alberner Unsinn.
Wahrscheinlich hatte man zu viel Angst, daß eine kleine, aber laute Minderheit einen riesen Aufstand deshalb machen könnte und zum Boykott aufruft. 
PETA hatte mal zum Boykott von Zelda: Twilight Princess aufgerufen, weil man dort angeln durfte. Ja ja…
Der nächste Western kommt dann auch ohne Waffen aus.


----------



## inano (25. Februar 2022)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Ich hasse den jetzigen Zeitgeist. Bin selber kein Freund vom Rauchen, aber meine Güte. Wenn es in Film und Fernsehen zu einem (etablierten) fiktionalen Charakter passt, dann sollen Schauspieler das doch gefälligst auch darstellen dürfen!
> 
> Konsequenterweise sollen die großen Filmemacher doch auch mal auf jegliche Arten der Gewaltdarstellung verzichten, dann werden Titel wie Batman, Star Wars und co. Soap Operas der Marke Unter Uns oder Gute Zeiten Schlechte Zeiten.
> 
> Heutzutage muss ja schließlich alles tabuisiert und weichgespült werden, damit niemand auch nur annähernd "unangenehme" Erfahrungen machen muss. Trigger Alert hier, Trigger Alert da... Einfach nur uff.


In der Hinsicht muss ich aber auch die Frage stellen welchen Mehrwert es nun für den Charakter oder die Story hätte ob der Pinguin raucht oder nicht.

Ich wette sogar, dass es keinem aufgefallen wäre, wenn man nicht das Augenmerk darauf gelenkt hätte.

Diese nach Maßstab gemessene übertriebene Empörung ist auch sowas von albern!


----------



## xaan (25. Februar 2022)

Wer den Produzenten die künstlerische Freiheit zugesteht, zu tun und zu lassen was ihnen passt, muss damit leben, dass die gelegentlich auf mal etwas tun oder lassen, was man nicht mag.

P.S. Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, das "Rauchverbot" hat nichts mit dem Zeitgeist unserer Gesellschaft zu tun, sondern mit der Alterseinstufung in bestimmten Ländern.

P.P.S: Es ist unmöglich in Deutschland an einem Bahnhof auf einen Zug zu warten, ohne im Zigarettenqualm zu stehen. Egal wo man auf dem Bahnhof steht - irgendwer steht immer so, dass man es abkriegt. Rauchverbot? Interessiert nicht. Jede Repression von Rauchen kommt mir absolut gelegen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2022)

__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/N97G4ne

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## AgentDynamic (25. Februar 2022)

Finde ich auch etwas komisch, obwohl selbst Nichtraucher, da doch gemeinhin in vielen Filmen die bösen/unsympathische Figuren Raucher waren.
Also mehr so als abschreckendes Beispiel und zusätzliche Marotte.
Vielleicht auch als subtiler Unterstrich für Dekadenz, Gier oder auch Nervosität und Kontrollverlust.
Und natürlich nicht immer zwingend nur auf der dunklen Seite zu finden.
Aber jetzt müssen auch schon die Antagonisten vegane Nichtraucher sein, die blinde Katzenbabys nicht mehr fressen sondern adoptieren.

Es würde vielleicht noch eine raffiniert sarkastische Anspielung sein, wenn der neue Pinguin Rauchen und Raucher auch richtig abgrundtief hasst.
Aber wäre es dann noch der Pinguin?
Wie stark ist eine Figur von Details geprägt?
Ein durchaus interessanter Aspekt dessen eigentlicher Grund  hierbei aber, wie schon erwähnt wurde, eher dem schnöden Mammon zu zu schreiben ist.


----------



## ZgamerZ (25. Februar 2022)

Der Devito-Pinguin hat geraucht?! Habe den Film als Kind wegen seinem Stil, der Figuren und dem Design geliebt und gern geschaut, aber dass der Pinguin geraucht hat, muss ich zugeben, ist mir NIE aufgefallen O.o

Und hätte mich jetzt dieser Artikel nicht mit der Nase reingestoßen, ich wäre beim nächsten Rewatch vermutlich auch nicht drauf eingegangen. Folglich würde mir bei der kommenden Neuauflage auch nix auffallen.

Naja von mir aus, ist jetzt nichts, was dem Film oder der Figur großen Schaden zufügt. 

So viel also dazu, dass rauchende Figuren in Film, Serie und Fernsehen junge Menschen dazu verleiten, mit solchen Dingen anzufangen. Zumal es doch bei einer Gestalt wie ausgerechnet dem Pinguin, einem "Mutanten" der in der Kanalisation zuhause ist, sich rohen Fisch mitsamt Gräten ins Maul stopft und kleine Kinder entführt, derweil mit Horrorgestalten aus einem alten Zirkus zusammenlebt... Nicht gerade der Inbegriff von etwas ist, das man als junger Mensch nachahmen will 

Es sei den, man strebt ein eleganteres, zivilisierteres Redesign der Figur an, dann KÖNNTE man natürlich sagen "lassen wir weg".

Insgesamt aber, finde ich, hat es zumindest hier keinerlei Relevanz.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Der Devito-Pinguin hat geraucht?! Habe den Film als Kind wegen seinem Stil, der Figuren und dem Design geliebt und gern geschaut, aber dass der Pinguin geraucht hat, muss ich zugeben, ist mir NIE aufgefallen O.o


Spontan fällt mir auch keine Filmszene ein, aber es gibt immerhin dieses Bild:








						Pinguin (Danny DeVito)
					

Der Pinguin, Geburtsname: Oswald Chesterfield Cobblepot, ist ein Superschurke und ein Feind von Batman in Batmans Rückkehr. Der Pinguin, der mit richtigem Namen Oswald Chesterfield Cobblepot heißt, wurde als Baby auf Grund seiner genetischen Fehler, die seinen Körper entstellten und ihn aussahen...




					batman.fandom.com
				




... und natürlich die Filmplakate ...:








						There’s something you may have missed about the Batman Returns poster
					

The Batman Returns poster is a poster many Bat-fans are familiar with. But there is something which you may have missed when you last looked at it.




					illgetdrivethru.com


----------



## golani79 (26. Februar 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir auch keine Filmszene ein [...]


Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hatte der doch ständig seine Zigarettenspitze im Mund?

Kann mich  auch täuschen. Ist aber das erste Bild, das mir zum Pinguin aus Batman 2 damals einfällt.


----------



## Worrel (26. Februar 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hatte der doch ständig seine Zigarettenspitze im Mund?
> 
> Kann mich  auch täuschen. Ist aber das erste Bild, das mir zum Pinguin aus Batman 2 damals einfällt.


Nope, siehe den von mir verlinkten Artikel nach "Kinoplakate"


----------



## golani79 (26. Februar 2022)

Dann hat es mich tatsächlich getäuscht .. schräg, dass sich das eine Bild so eingeprägt hat und auch heute noch das erste ist, was mir zum Pinguin einfällt 😅

Geraucht wie ein Schlot, hat er dann wohl nur in der alten Serie 😅


----------



## LuciusSolari (26. Februar 2022)

Lucky Luke hat 1983 mit dem Rauchen aufgehört. So viel zu Thema "jetziger Zeitgeist".


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Februar 2022)

Also ich versteh es ja noch irgendwie bei Zigaretten.
Aber als Ex-Raucher, kann ich mich an keinen einzigen ehemaligen "Leidensgenossen" erinnern, der mit Zigarren angefangen oder davon beeinflußt worden wäre.
Jedenfalls diejenigen, mit denen man das übliche "Wie hast du angefangen" Gespräch geführt hatte.
Die Dinger waren schon immer zu teuer für einmal "Show-off" (außer die ganz billigen die aber gefühlt aus Sägemehl bestanden) und auch viel zu "kratzig" oder "stinkig" für uns jungen Leute damals.


LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Lucky Luke hat 1983 mit dem Rauchen aufgehört. So viel zu Thema "jetziger Zeitgeist".


Ähm ja und war damit die ganz große Ausnahme.
In den 80er hatte jeder zweite Schauspieler, Sänger, Künstler in den (Musik)Filmen eine Kippe im Mund... .
Erst seit grob Ende der 90er fing langsam ein Umdenken an.


----------



## Loosa (26. Februar 2022)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Ich hasse den jetzigen Zeitgeist.


Lucky Luke wurde 1983 das Rauchen abgewöhnt. Jetzig?


----------

